# Tx - Omnitronix, se ofrece ayuda.



## INGTEODORO (Abr 5, 2018)

Saludos a todos los miembros de ésta comunidad, yo he aprendido a reparar transmisores de Onda Media y Corta :  Valvulares y de estado sólido, si puedo ayudarlos con los TX. OMNITRONIX



5000 Watts.  Avisenme.


----------

